# Lassen RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open was a triple in a relatively flat field, but the judges used what features the field had to good advantage. First down was a long retired mark on the right thrown from the closest of three bushes of what might be blackberries or brush or maybe they were just huge shrubs. The mark was thrown right to left into the open between the bush and a tree and across a creek. The gunner retired behind the bush. There was a big dip in the land enroute to this mark so that the dog disappeared briefly. Next down was a mark on the left, also thrown right to left from a bush to the front edge of a patch of tules in water. The route to this bird went through some sharply rolling terrain. The gunner retired behind the bush. Last down was a very long flyer shot left to right and the gunners were fairly tight to the lefthand gunner - sort of a flower pot but widely separate in depth. The line to the flyer went through what looked like it was a bowl with tules and water in the middle and it was low enough that the dog disappeared for awhile.

The birds were very hard to see in the air, and the dogs found the birds in all sorts of ways. The mark that proved the most difficult was the one across the creek on the right although each of the other marks proved a major problem for some dogs. Very few dogs went directly to the area of the right fall resulting in big hunts either to the left on the opposite side of the tree or to the right and short near and along the mounds of brush. Many dogs disappeared behind the mounds for a long time before appearing near the fall and eventually finding it.

There are still a handful of dogs yet to run this series since there was a push to finish the Derby and the pros were sent there. However, the judges announced partial callbacks (39 dogs):

1, 6, 10, 11, 15, 16, 17, 18, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 44, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 54, 55, 57, 58, 61, 62, 63, 65, 67


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy, awesome reporting as usual. Thanks so much for the description of the setup. Unfortunately, Rebel was not a callback.

Arleen


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks so much. I was actually supposed to come and watch today, but I had to take our 14 week old son to the hospital and he has 2 ear infections, sinus infection and conjunctivitis from the ear infections!  Not happy I am missing this one as this is the club I am trying to join. 

I guess I will sit back and watch the updates here. Thanks again!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, Arlene. I watched Rebel run but I can't quite remember what he did. I saw so many dogs today. But the setup was very confusing for the dogs. Many dogs headed for one mark when sent for another which made getting the first mark difficult. I suspect they were not really seeing the birds against the dark background. When the sun was out, it was easier. But early in the morning and then in the afternoon when high clouds rolled in (which is when Rebel ran), the visibility was poor. Plus, the flyer was so long that the gunshot often didn't reach the line until the bird hit the ground. So if the dog wasn't watching closely, they missed it. Sometimes the bird was so hard to see, the only time you "saw" it, was when the shot hit it and feathers flew. The traffic on the roads on two sides of the setup didn't help either. Sorry Rebel didn't make it through for you. He was in good company.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Laura McCaw said:


> Thanks so much. I was actually supposed to come and watch today, but I had to take our 14 week old son to the hospital and he has 2 ear infections, sinus infection and conjunctivitis from the ear infections!  Not happy I am missing this one as this is the club I am trying to join.
> 
> I guess I will sit back and watch the updates here. Thanks again!


Shucks Laura, seeing as how you can pass the physical, become a Hen. They really are a great group of people......



......... mostly


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank You Judy for all the details and call backs


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Judy 
You really do a nice job thank you¦


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Judy,
Many thanks for the clear description of the Open 1st series. Now I understand why my dog had a big hunt on the retired RH bird.
Could you post the Open rotation?


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Does anyone know the derby results?
thanks


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Judy,a big THANK YOU...no one describes a test better than you, you make it very easy to visualize and even sketch out a particular series...always look forward to your reporting of FT...


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Purpledawg said:


> Does anyone know the derby results?
> thanks


I've got a call in to one of my sources but they did not answer their phone. If I get a call with the derby results before anyone else does, I will post what info I get. All I do know is our derby dog (#1) went out in the 2nd and the other two were scratched because one came into season and the other is coming home. Also #14 went out in the 2nd series. I guess that narrows it down a little bit. I also know that #3 did go on to the 4th series. 

Arleen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks from here too, Judy! Your post to Arleen really added depth to understanding the series difficulty. Thanks so much for all that. 

We have awful crust here now.. It is great to read about your trials  ..and daydream a bit!

Good Luck to everyone! ..and to "Rebel" at his next Trial!! 

Judy


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Judy Myers said:


> However, the judges announced partial callbacks (39 dogs):
> 
> 1, 6, 10, 11, 15, 16, 17, 18, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 40, 44, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 54, 55, 57, 58, 61, 62, 63, 65, 67


I didn't think partial callbacks were kosher


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Callbacks to the 2nd in the AM (26 dogs)

1-3-4-5-6-7-9-11-12-19-20-21-22-23-28-29-30-34-35-36-37-38-41-42-43-44

Could only get sporadic info for the derby.

Totten with Sanpitch's River Wrangler got 2nd
Ahlgren with Buck N Cisco got the RJ

That is all I could find out.

Arleen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Armand Fangsrud's Odin won the Derby. That's the only placing I know.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur first series was a triple with two retired. Short mark on the left thrown left to right from a dirt road into thick tules. Long mark in the middle thrown second from left to right with a small amount of water enroute - someone said it was a channel but you couldn't see it from the line. This gunner looked like he retired into a layout blind. Last bird down was the flyer shot from left to right from the top of a mound not quite as long as the long mark but still a fairly long mark. The flyer gunners were hard to pick out from the buildings in the background behind them. The two memory mark gunners were told to retire when the second bird was down which attracted the dogs to the dead bird marks rather than to the flyer. Some dogs (mine included) never saw the flyer at all and went to one of the other marks first. They were picking them up in a variety of orders as a result. 

Arlene has provided the callbacks to the second series which was a land blind up over a dike-like road, along a row of crumbled earth - not sure how to describe it but it was sort of bumpy. The line to the blind was along the side of this bumpy stuff. Then onto the flat, over a log that had a branch curving over it (sort of like going through a hoop), and then on across the field to the right side of a small mound. There was a crosswind blowing left to right that caused problems for some dogs that didn't want to handle into the wind. The flyer boxes were still on the mound to the right of the blind and the middle mark location was off to the left.

Callbacks to the third series tomorrow morning at 8:00 (19 dogs):

1, 4, 5, 6, 12, 20, 21, 22, 23, 28, 29, 30, 34, 35, 36, 41, 42, 43, 44


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard the six dogs remaining to be judged in the Open ran this morning and that three were called back but I don't know which ones.

The Open combined their second and third series with two blinds (one land, one water) and a poison bird in the middle. The poison bird was thrown right to left onto the top of a mound. The land blind ran behind the gunner through some cover, into a pond just in front of and to the right of the gunner, over a dike, and out into a field. The no-see-em water blind started in a ditch to the right of the line used for the land blind and the line to the water blind crossed the line to the land blind. The line to the blind went up over a road, over a log, across the tip of the same cover enroute to the land blind, between a boat and a tree, into the water, on to a scented point, off the point, and a very tight shoreline to the end of the pond. The wind was blowing right to left which added the scent from the poison bird to the route on the water blind. 

After running the Open, I left to go the the Amateur so I don't know whether they finished this evening and, if they did, who the callbacks were. I know that Trek and I weren't among them. We didn't quite make it all the way out to the water bird.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> The Amateur first series was a triple with two retired. Short mark on the left thrown left to right from a dirt road into thick tules. Long mark in the middle thrown second from left to right with a small amount of water enroute - someone said it was a channel but you couldn't see it from the line. This gunner looked like he retired into a layout blind. Last bird down was the flyer shot from left to right from the top of a mound not quite as long as the long mark but still a fairly long mark. The flyer gunners were hard to pick out from the buildings in the background behind them. The two memory mark gunners were told to retire when the second bird was down which attracted the dogs to the dead bird marks rather than to the flyer. Some dogs (mine included) never saw the flyer at all and went to one of the other marks first. They were picking them up in a variety of orders as a result.
> 
> Arlene has provided the callbacks to the second series which was a land blind up over a dike-like road, along a row of crumbled earth - not sure how to describe it but it was sort of bumpy. The line to the blind was along the side of this bumpy stuff. Then onto the flat, over a log that had a branch curving over it (sort of like going through a hoop), and then on across the field to the right side of a small mound. There was a crosswind blowing left to right that caused problems for some dogs that didn't want to handle into the wind. The flyer boxes were still on the mound to the right of the blind and the middle mark location was off to the left.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Judy and Trek! And thank you for putting so much effort into keeping us all so well informed!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 4th (16 dogs).

5, 12, 16, 17, 18, 23, 24, 32, 40, 44, 46, 54, 55, 57, 61, 65


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur third series was a double blind with a poison bird. The poison bird was thrown from the top of a bluff on the right above the line to the second blind. After the bird was thrown, the dog ran a short blind angling down a dirt road about 90 degrees to the left. The bird was placed just off the road to the right. With water on both sides of the road, it was hard to get a nice line to that one.

Then you turned and ran a water blind just under the poison bird. The line went across a road, into a small corner of water, and up onto a fat point with a tree on the end of it and the short cliff leading up to the poison bird on the right. The judges had placed an orange ribbon on this point and asked the handlers to note the ribbon and the line to the blind but did not specify it's purpose. However, it was clear that the intent was that the dog stay to the right of the orange ribbon and not enter the water before it had reached the ribbon. The line to the blind continued out into the water to the end of a long brushy point, the tip of which was clearly on line, then back into the water and on to the far shore. There was a shorter point beyond the long point that attracted dogs, causing them to go out of sight behind the brushy point. The bird was placed across a dirt road and in front of a row of blackberry bushes. 

The gallery was unable to see the dog on water blind but watching the handlers gave us an idea of what was happening. Dogs seemed to have problems at many different points on the blind. Some had problems with the initial line, some wanted to climb to the poison bird rather than get in the water, some disappeared after coming off the brushy point, and some had difficutly picking up the bird at the end. Most of the handlers got the dogs to the bird but there were a few pickups.

Callbacks to the 4th series (9 dogs):

4, 5, 6, 12, 20, 21, 22, 28, 41


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

1st Open - Saber - Chris Hatch. This earns Saber his FC. 

1st Amateur - Blue - Missy Bell

1st Qualifying - Boogie - Ken Jackson

Congratulations to all.

Helen Graves


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!WAY TO GO AMATEURS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Helen,
Any more places that you know of?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Missy and Chris. What an exciting weekend for them in the majors.


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

anyone have other open or AM results?


----------

